# Kali level 1 test highlight reel



## Christopher Adamchek (May 29, 2022)

Thought you guys might enjoy!
Here is a fun highlight reel of one of my students testing for level 1 in our kali program 
The test included demonstration of basic skills and attack simulations of our empty hand, kubotan, stick, and knife material.  
Level 1 of our program puts a high focus on attack defense of common strikes and grab'n stab.


----------



## geezer (Jun 8, 2022)

Christopher Adamchek said:


> Thought you guys might enjoy!
> Here is a fun highlight reel of one of my students testing for level 1 in our kali program
> The test included demonstration of basic skills and attack simulations of our empty hand, kubotan, stick, and knife material.
> Level 1 of our program puts a high focus on attack defense of common strikes and grab'n stab.


Out of curiosity, how long or how much training does your "Level 1" entail?


----------



## Christopher Adamchek (Jun 10, 2022)

geezer said:


> Out of curiosity, how long or how much training does your "Level 1" entail?


Thank you, we have a 5 level program in which to complete each level takes about that number of years.  So level 1 usually takes about a year to complete.  The goal of level 1 in particular has a high 90ish% focus on preparing you for rash explosive attacks vs things like sparring, pattern sets, etc. 
And covers empty hand defense, kubotan usage, pepper spray usage, knife defense [angle set, grab-n-stab, wild slasher], stick [empty hand defense, defense with a stick, stick on stick defense]


----------



## geezer (Jun 10, 2022)

Christopher Adamchek said:


> Thank you, we have a 5 level program in which to complete each level takes about that number of years.  So level 1 usually takes about a year to complete.  The goal of level 1 in particular has a high 90ish% focus on preparing you for rash explosive attacks vs things like sparring, pattern sets, etc.
> And covers empty hand defense, kubotan usage, pepper spray usage, knife defense [angle set, grab-n-stab, wild slasher], stick [empty hand defense, defense with a stick, stick on stick defense]


Looks like a good, practical foundation. Very different than some groups whose lower-level training is primarily technical drilling ...that may not be very applicable in the real world. 

Another question: At 1:35 in the clip above, where your student is sitting on his attacker and talking on his phone is he

a. Calling the police so they can apprehend the ne'er-do-well?

b. Calling his buddies so they can join in the fun and take some pictures?

c. Calling his girlfriend to arrange dinner?

d. All of the above.


----------



## Christopher Adamchek (Jun 11, 2022)

geezer said:


> Looks like a good, practical foundation. Very different than some groups whose lower-level training is primarily technical drilling ...that may not be very applicable in the real world.
> 
> Another question: At 1:35 in the clip above, where your student is sitting on his attacker and talking on his phone is he
> 
> ...


Thank you - that speaks well of our program name Tactical And Practical Defensive (TAPD) Kali 

haha - option c lol  
when we run attack simulations we encourage more than just the technique defense such as wound check, wound pressure (which he did just before getting the phone out), running away (or pinning safely) and calling for help - be it yelling for nearby help or calling the police (which is what he was doing at that point).


----------



## ShortBridge (Jun 16, 2022)

...or e) calling the attacker's girlfriend to arrange dinner. 🙂


----------

